# Wolves Den Furry TF2 Server



## Maliwolf (Jul 26, 2016)

I've currently been running a server for tf2 for a few months now. Its a server focused on having fun and relaxing while socializing with fellow furs rather than serious game play.

Server is currently medium population and often stays around the 12+ players mark for many parts of the day with peaks into the 20's. I'm hoping some people from here will help the server grow even more!

*Some features of this server:*

Focused on fun type maps, you wont find stock maps here.
We have a model manager. This allows you to play as furry skins such as Fox Scout.
Play time is rewarded with our store plugin. Buy  species titles EX: [Wolf ♂] Maliwolf. Species titles are close to free, other things such as chat colors and other fun commands will cost more store points.
Use any taunt in the game without owning it for free.
We use a say sounds plugin. type in key word into chat and a fun sound will play.
Game modes can be voted such as Pyro Dodgeball or TF2WARE.
Have a kill streak weapon? use !kson to enable its full glow effect
This is a heavily modified server with many plugins such as Roll the Dice, Shapeshift (change class outside of spawn) along with many others that add uniqueness to the server.
A non abusive admin team. I don't tolerate admin abuse. If you feel an admin has abused his powers, please report that to me.

We currently have a discord server with over 65 members.
*You can join us by adding   162.248.92.33:27015   to your favorites list. 
You can also copy paste this into your browser: steam://connect/162.248.92.33:27015*

We also have a basic steam group with 230+ members: Steam Community :: Group :: Wolves Den Furry TF2


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 26, 2016)

Can ya give me an example of the maps ya have?


----------



## Maliwolf (Jul 26, 2016)

I have multiple vote categories, the most popular being 'Time Wasters'. This option is picked 90% of the time. The maps I use for this category are:

    trade_hyrule_oot3d_alpha_13a
     ww_outset_island
     trade_rainbow_palace_v1a
     trade_3d_land_v3
     harbl_hotel
     trade_coni
     trade_koganecity_b1c
     trade_enjucity_a1
     trade_houseofchaos2b
     trade_minecraft_neon_v177
     cyberpunk_2_2
     trade_cyberpunk_hightower_f
     trade_goldenrodcity_v1c
     dm_mariokart3_v1
     trade_clocktown_b2a
     koth_aquaticruin_final2
     trade_mumbos_mountain_v2


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 26, 2016)

Dang. I'll have to check it out next time I'm on. House of Chaos is the Sh!t!


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 27, 2016)

ok, whenever i have the time ill try and join the server...


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Aug 8, 2016)

So... I tried to join the server today but could not connect to it. What happened?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 8, 2016)

No stock maps?
Annoying little chat sounds?
Non-stock character images?

Yeah no I'll stick to pubstomping


----------



## Maliwolf (Aug 10, 2016)

QueenMegajoulan said:


> So... I tried to join the server today but could not connect to it. What happened?


Hmm, not sure, I don't remember any outages at the time you posted.


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Aug 10, 2016)

Maliwolf said:


> Hmm, not sure, I don't remember any outages at the time you posted.



Hmm... Interesting. I will try to join later today, then. Where is the server located?


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm in!!! =D


----------



## Maliwolf (Aug 11, 2016)

QueenMegajoulan said:


> Hmm... Interesting. I will try to join later today, then. Where is the server located?


Server is located in Chicago and hosted by NFO.


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Aug 11, 2016)

Maliwolf said:


> Server is located in Chicago and hosted by NFO.



Ouch... I am in Sweden


----------



## Starbeak (Aug 11, 2016)

Haven't been on TF2 in a long time but I'll save the link. (=


----------

